
What makes Lisp macros so special? - all2
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/267862/what-makes-lisp-macros-so-special
======
emit_time
In Lisp macros you have access to the Lisp language... Which means Lisp macros
are insanely powerful.

Code is data.

